# London Pharmacy



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Just to let you guys know that I have been corresponding with Ali's chemist, London who have confirmed that they will accept prescriptions from me for couples coming to CERAM for treatment and can organise the drugs to be delivered for a fee of £15 wherever in the UK.
So if coming to have treatment with me then drugs are not a problem, worth asking other clinics if they would do the same. I have contact details if wanted of the man I have been conversing with.

Best Wishes,

Ruth


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Ruth

Ali's chemist confirmed they will take my prescription from Cape Fetility centre in south africa too.

Great news for all of us abroadies, where ever we are

Chris


----------

